# Rappels ne se synchronise pas via iCloud sur iPhone



## moderno31 (2 Octobre 2016)

Hello

Depuis un petit moment j'ai un souci avec l'app Rappels.
Je récupère bien sur mon iPhone les rappels ajoutés. Par contre la suppression ou l'actualisation ne se fait pas.

Depuis MBB/ Rappels 
- si je cloture un rappel => aucun effet sur iPhone
- si j'ajoute un rappel => le rappel s'ajoute bien à la file et arrive sur iPhone / iPad
- si je modifie, 50 % du temps je ne reçois rien sur iPhone

Depuis iPhone : 
Pareil

J'ai remarqué que je suis obligé d'écrire un nouveau rappel depuis l'appareil que j'ai besoin, pour récupérer les mises à jour.

Normal docteur ?
Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Merci pour vos lumières


----------



## Joe_McFray (6 Octobre 2016)

l'app Rappels a souvent des ratés de synchronisation. C'est de nouveau le cas depuis IOS 10, je trouve.
Désactiver les rappels dans iCloud, les supprimer de l'iPhone, puis réactiver la synchronisation, améliore les choses.


----------

